# Rampage arrested after car chase



## shesulsa (Jul 15, 2008)

Curious ... no alcohol involved and he was turning his life around.



> COSTA MESA - Ultimate Fighting Championship brawler Quinton "Rampage" Jackson on Tuesday plowed a pickup truck into several vehicles, crashed across a center divider and roared onto a sidewalk before being arrested, authorities said.
> 
> ...
> 
> Jackson was booked at the Costa Mesa Jail on suspicion of hit-and-run driving, felony evading and reckless driving. Nobody was injured, Dondero said, adding that it doesn't appear alcohol played a role in the incident.



READ MORE


----------



## ppko (Jul 15, 2008)

read the story 
http://sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slug=ap-ufc-jacksonarrested&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## arnisador (Jul 15, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## ppko (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah not looking good for him hit and run and running from the police


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 15, 2008)

Hit and run and then left.

Hit and run and then left in front of officer if the article I read was correct.

Fled or did not stop for police. 

Weaving in and out of traffic and on sidewalk as well. 

The got a flat and the police were able to stop him and arrest him. 

The article also stated that Dana jumped a plane to go post bail as soon as he heard. 


I will wait to see what Dana or Rampage has to say.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Hit and run and then left.
> 
> Hit and run and then left in front of officer if the article I read was correct.
> 
> ...


 

Same here


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't help but laugh at his choice of vehicles...  I think they might have figured out who it was even if he had got away:

http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/rampage_arrested#22692


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 16, 2008)

Seriously, how did he think he was going to get away in a giant truck with his Picture on the side?

So much for the forrest rematch.  He's likely going to get a couple years out of this.


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 16, 2008)

i tried to read it, the article is no longer there.

When did this happen?


----------



## ppko (Jul 16, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> i tried to read it, the article is no longer there.
> 
> When did this happen?



go to www.TMZ.com its on there look up rampage also www.sherdog.com you can see it there


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 16, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> i tried to read it, the article is no longer there.
> 
> When did this happen?



The link has been fixed.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 16, 2008)

At least he did not try to resist when caught.  The police in that area can have a heavy hand at times when someone resists.
Felony hit and run and they only had him post $25,000?  I guess  they figure he is well know enough that if he dose not show up for trail they will be able to find him


----------



## Tames D (Jul 16, 2008)

Skpotamus said:


> Seriously, how did he think he was going to get away in a giant truck with his Picture on the side?
> 
> So much for the forrest rematch. *He's likely going to get a couple years out of this.*


 
This happened in Orange County California, not Texas. He'll just have to apologize and say he'll never do it again.


----------



## allenjp (Jul 16, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> At least he did not try to resist when caught. The police in that area can have a heavy hand at times when someone resists.
> Felony hit and run and they only had him post $25,000? I guess they figure he is well know enough that if he dose not show up for trail they will be able to find him


 
Did the article say it was a felony? Usually it's not a felony unless someone gets injured. And if it was a felony it probably wouldn't have only been $25,000.


----------



## allenjp (Jul 16, 2008)

Skpotamus said:


> Seriously, how did he think he was going to get away in a giant truck with his Picture on the side?
> 
> So much for the forrest rematch. He's likely going to get a couple years out of this.


 
Naah, most likely about 5 years of probation, a big fine, and maybe like six months in the county, but even that is doubtful.


----------



## ppko (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone think this will effect his UFC career


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 16, 2008)

ppko said:


> Does anyone think this will effect his UFC career




That's up to Dana more then anything.

I doubt it will do much in terms of his ability to draw in fans, but Dana could easily drop his contract or have him fighting off the main event for a while, just keeping him on contract so that one of the other promotions doesn't grab him.

If he was a lower profile fighter, I'd say he'd probably be gone.  Dana is a business man trying to make the sport legitimate in the eyes of the folks that want it banned, something like this isn't good for that agenda.  But then again neither is having a former UFC champ with huge fan appeal fighting for your competition.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jul 16, 2008)

I suppose on the positive side of this mess is that he wasn't DUI.....


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 16, 2008)

Pacificshore said:


> I suppose on the positive side of this mess is that he wasn't DUI.....




That he would do something like this completely sober is a positive side?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 16, 2008)

ppko said:


> Does anyone think this will effect his UFC career


 
Dana don't like bad press....what do you think? 

What I'm wondering is why he ran?


----------



## Pacificshore (Jul 16, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> That he would do something like this completely sober is a positive side?


Nothing positive with regards to why he would do something like this to begin with, but often times when something like this does happen the driver is usually under the influence of alcohol or drugs, and there was no mention of this in the article....and to be released on a $25,000 bond suggest that perhaps the injuries were not major injuries, unless the $25,000 is 10% of the original bond amount


----------



## ppko (Jul 16, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> That's up to Dana more then anything.
> 
> I doubt it will do much in terms of his ability to draw in fans, but Dana could easily drop his contract or have him fighting off the main event for a while, just keeping him on contract so that one of the other promotions doesn't grab him.
> 
> If he was a lower profile fighter, I'd say he'd probably be gone.  Dana is a business man trying to make the sport legitimate in the eyes of the folks that want it banned, something like this isn't good for that agenda.  But then again neither is having a former UFC champ with huge fan appeal fighting for your competition.



Very true I know there are some people that believe that Dana really doesnt want him in the UFC and would much rather have Forest Griffin and Chuck Liddel be the face of the UFC because they are easier to promote according to some of the other boards I have seen


----------



## ppko (Jul 16, 2008)

Pacificshore said:


> Nothing positive with regards to why he would do something like this to begin with, but often times when something like this does happen the driver is usually under the influence of alcohol or drugs, and there was no mention of this in the article....and to be released on a $25,000 bond suggest that perhaps the injuries were not major injuries, unless the $25,000 is 10% of the original bond amount



So far there are no reports of any injuries


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 16, 2008)

ppko said:


> Does anyone think this will effect his UFC career


IF he does time -- yeah.

Otherwise... Does Dana White think he'll still bring the bucks?


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 17, 2008)

Sherdog listed him as being arrested for Felony hit and run, evading arrest and reckless driving.  Other websites said there were no injuries.  

Apparantly Dan White posted his bail.  

http://www.presstelegram.com/moresports/ci_9900910


----------



## allenjp (Jul 17, 2008)

Skpotamus said:


> Sherdog listed him as being arrested for Felony hit and run, evading arrest and reckless driving. Other websites said there were no injuries.
> 
> Apparantly Dan White posted his bail.
> 
> http://www.presstelegram.com/moresports/ci_9900910


 
Dan White??? Who the hell is that???


----------



## allenjp (Jul 17, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> If he was a lower profile fighter, I'd say he'd probably be gone. Dana is a business man trying to make the sport legitimate in the eyes of the folks that want it banned, something like this isn't good for that agenda. But then again neither is having a former UFC champ with huge fan appeal fighting for your competition.


 
Things like this are not good for sports leagues...just ask the NFL and the NBA, they've got their set of problems too. And the fact that this particular sport is thought of as "human cock fighting" by many people means they already have to deal with people thinking the league's full of a bunch of thugs. 

BTW I'm not sure Chuck Liddell is any easier to promote than Rampage.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 17, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Things like this are not good for sports leagues...just ask the NFL and the NBA, they've got their set of problems too. And the fact that this particular sport is thought of as "human cock fighting" by many people means they already have to deal with people thinking the league's full of a bunch of thugs.
> 
> BTW I'm not sure Chuck Liddell is any easier to promote than Rampage.



He appears a little "scary" but when he interviews he does interview well.  His background is division 1 wrestling and a business / accounting degree.  Rampage's old Rap recordings aren't something I imagine Dana would want getting to public.

But there is a very clear difference in how they interview that I think makes Rampage a little less of a candidate for the "face of MMA" that the UFC would want to be pushing.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 17, 2008)

If he wasn't intoxicated, and no one was injured, then it's a simpler issue. Jackson hit a car, and thought he could get away with it. Kind of like pulling a U-turn in a "no u-turn" zone. 

That's what I would spin.

If Dana White allows for it, a press conference and a "I'm REALLY sorry *grin* *grin*" would go a long way, in conjunction with paying for damages. Maybe some community service concerning disadvantaged youths (publicized, of course)

There are definitely worse situations than this. I doubt it would affect his career.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 17, 2008)

Time will tell what happens to his career. As of this moment, he's a liability to the UFC. In a week, that might change.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone wonder if he's bipolar and had an episode? He's not a drug user, nor a heavy drinker, wasn't intoxicated (at least from what the reports have shown), and it's been stated by many people who know him that this was very 'out of character' for him.
That combined with the depression he's known to get in from losses..  I'm betting he's bipolar and got off balance. Bi-polarism can cause completely non-normal actions from seemingly normal people, a chemical imbalance in the brain.

Now I don't know if he is, but it certainly falls in line with my own personal experiences with bipolarism (close friend).


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 17, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> As of this moment, he's a liability to the UFC. In a week, that might change.




But would having another promotion sign him be a bigger liability?

I really doubt Dana is going to drop his contract, having him fighting for the competition would not be in the UFC's best interest.

Giving him a bad match up on short notice, then dropping him if he loses... maybe.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 17, 2008)

For the most part...there's no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 17, 2008)

He was arrested again Wednesday night by Irvine, CA police & is on a 72 hour psych hold.

http://www.tmz.com/2008/07/17/round-2-cops-nab-rampage-again/

Not a good week for Rampage. I hope he gets help.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 17, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> But would having another promotion sign him be a bigger liability?
> 
> I really doubt Dana is going to drop his contract, having him fighting for the competition would not be in the UFC's best interest.
> 
> Giving him a bad match up on short notice, then dropping him if he loses... maybe.


 

You might be right.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 17, 2008)

Arrested _again_? OK, that's gotta hurt.


----------



## allenjp (Jul 17, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Arrested _again_? OK, that's gotta hurt.


 
ya think?

I was thinking that maybe white would want him to stay rather than him getting signed by say, affliction?

But with a second arrest in just a couple of days I'm sure white has to be weighing the pros and cons now...


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 17, 2008)

Sherdog said that they took him in Wed for medical observations, apparantly they were afraid he was mentally unstable.  

They also reported that a pregnant woman was hospitalized after being sideswiped in the chase.  So it's possible someone was actually hurt.


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is due to frustration from the Griffin fight
http://www.sharenow.com/blog/post/405/


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 17, 2008)

It has been suggested that he does enter deep depression when he loses, so it sounds a strong possibility.


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 17, 2008)

thats to bad. i was following the ultimate fighter and really liked how he carried himself. seems like a cool guy i hope he pulls through this one.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2008)

Admin note: The three threads on Rampage's arrest have been merged and relocated here.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 18, 2008)

This guy may truly have psychological problems (5150 in California). That would be sad for a young guy with so much promise, but it happens.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 18, 2008)

There was a video of him before the griffin fight on another forum.  He didn't sound right.  He wasn't his normal joking self, talked about god and dreams a lot, and just sounded really.... off.

I imagine he was having problems if he really did take 9 months off of training.  Losing his title probably just pushed him that last little bit.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 18, 2008)

Dave Leverich said:


> Anyone wonder if he's bipolar and had an episode? He's not a drug user, nor a heavy drinker, wasn't intoxicated (at least from what the reports have shown), and it's been stated by many people who know him that this was very 'out of character' for him.
> That combined with the depression he's known to get in from losses..  I'm betting he's bipolar and got off balance. Bi-polarism can cause completely non-normal actions from seemingly normal people, a chemical imbalance in the brain.
> 
> Now I don't know if he is, but it certainly falls in line with my own personal experiences with bipolarism (close friend).


Think you may be on to something, Dave.



			
				Skpotamus said:
			
		

> There was a video of him before the griffin fight on another forum. He didn't sound right. He wasn't his normal joking self, talked about god and dreams a lot, and just sounded really.... off.


Does kinda get you to wondering....


----------



## MJS (Jul 18, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see how things turn out with his future in the UFC or any event for that matter.  Perhaps there was some underlying condition, problem, etc, that is not public knowledge right now, although I'm sure in time, everything will surface.

As far as him being upset for the loss with Griffin...hey, it sucks to lose, but its part of life and it happens all the time.  There have been many fighters that have lost, fighters who are big names, and I don't recall hearing any stories like this about them.  Chuck has lost, Randy has lost...these are 2 fighters that have a very good winning streak.  Both of those fighters though came back, fought again and have won.

To get that depressed over something like this...doesnt seem worth it IMO.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 18, 2008)

MJS said:


> To get that depressed over something like this...doesnt seem worth it IMO.


I agree with you, which is why I'm curious as to whether it is depression, and the depth and history of whatever it is. Your post suggests he has a choice in deciding to be this way or not. I'm wondering if that's the case, or if it's something deeper.


----------

